

Report: Google Will Get Access to Twitter’s Firehose Again - BorisMelnik
http://searchengineland.com/report-google-will-get-access-twitters-firehose-214220

======
BorisMelnik
pretty excited of the thought of this, not just for our company but for all of
the applications that were halted as a result of this, and the new
opportunities. A savvy programmer will make it rain.

